
VaynerMedia Is Bringing Sports Chants To Twitter - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/28/vaynermedia-is-bringing-sports-chants-to-twitter/
======
vaksel
for an "internet brand consulting" group, these guys sure picked a crappy tag
to promote. I mean, #J_E_T_S_JETS_JETS_JETS .....is just plain stupid.

a) It's too long, Vaynerchuk is supposed to know twitter...why is he using a
hashtag that takes up so much space? The same thing could have been done with
#GOJETS or something along those lines.

b) It's too long to remember to spell properly. Is it 3 jets or 2 jets at the
end. Is the first one jets with underscores or is it some other position.

